# 1st colonoscopy



## 18144 (Nov 29, 2005)

Went for my 1st colonoscopy today and i thought i'd let everyone know how it went.Prep day:No problems at all. Had to take two sachet of picolax (at 7:30am and 2pm)which didnt taste that bad and it was only 150ml.The only unconfortable thing was a sore bum. But had no cramp or anything like that, so much better than a normal ibs attack! The other problem was being hungry, by the time i finished my colonoscopy i felt like i was going to faint with hunger.Colonoscopy day:Well...... sedation did not work....at all! Didnt feel tired,drowsy or anything. I was very painful to start with but as it got to much i asked for some more painrelief , they did tell me to try and breath through it but i wasnt going to lie back and take the pain so i insisted on painrelief which they gave me. It took a few minutes to kick in but soon after that it got much more bareable, i even watchced what they were doing on the screen. All in all it wasnt the traumatic experience i was expecting (i've been stressing for months!) It wasnt pleasent i will admit, but thats because the sedation didnt work. But it affects people differently, all the other people in the recovery room were out of it when they come out. Also what didnt help was that i had "one of the worst twisted colon they had ever seen"! Never mind. All over now. They didnt find anything which is great news. Just got to wait for the results of the boipsies they took as they do it as routine they told me i got nothing to worry about. Thank God!!


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

That's great that they didn't find anything. And if you ever need another one, you'll know to ask for more pain meds right at the beginning. That will make you more comfortable. Now you can relax knowing they didn't find anything wrong.


----------



## BokChoyBob (Aug 11, 2007)

Thank God for your good results. Next time you might want to ask for Propinol (maybe spelled Propinal) to put you out. I learned from the gastroenterology section of altnursing.com that this drug puts people out more completely than Versed and Demoral. Congrats on getting through it!


----------



## garysconstipated (Jul 28, 2007)

great that you had a good versed experience.............lots of people don't..the "amnesia" haunts them for a long time as the slowly remember what really happened.....................


----------



## garysconstipated (Jul 28, 2007)

if your doc wants to use Versed, run! insist on fentanyl only or nothing......you don't need it unless you want a lifetime of nightmares......................................................................


----------



## Reta (Mar 10, 2007)

For me the prep was the worst part of the whole procedure. I really don't remember anything about the procedures, I had both ends done (colonscopy and endoscopy). I was in the procedure room and then I was in recovery. Recovery was bright and loud.I started the prep at noon and nothing started happening until around 7:00 pm. It was a Sunday evening so it wasn't like there was someone to call. I set the timer on my stove and downed a glass of the trilyte solution every 15 minutes. I drank 3/4 of the solution and then I could not drink any more, so I pushed liquids until midnight. Needless to say, I did not get clean and I get to repeat it in 2 years.I am one of the 1% of the population that can not use Propofol. I had horrible dreams of a very sexual nature. ( That was 2 years ago and I am still bothered by them.) I told the anesthesiologist and he didn't seem to be listening. I was reduced to begging him not to give me propofol. He got quite annoyed and finally relented and gave fentanyl and versed. I complained to my doctor about it and wrote to the head of the hospital about it. The doctor was reprimanded. My husband said he would have stopped the procedure and taken me out of there had he been there. He was very angry.I informed my new GI's staff that I can not take propofol and she told me she would discuss it with the doctor. She called me the next day to say the doctor could give me something else. I informed her we would not do the procedure if that was the only drug choice, that are other options. It makes me angry that these doctors don't listen to you when you tell them something.


----------

